# shrub lugustrum



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

This shrub is bordering my yard bees all over it.My bees get it next year Ill post what happens.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

The bees do like it.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

+1 bees- do like it


----------

